# Bios Mod Fail... Help!



## paintufast (May 9, 2018)

Hello all, I am a newbie into GPU mining and I have gotten myself into a pickle. I have an rx 580 ellesmere 8gb (single fan) revision E7 (https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/lookup?gpu=b3c13d-1002:67DF-1462:8A92.E7.0.0) this link isn't exactly mine but its what GPU-Z links to. Mine is a single fan model.

I am trying to upgrade my vbios for ethereum mining. I sent my bios to a friend from Anorak who has done good work for me in the past. He sent me a good file and I used ATI-Winflash to update my vbios. Ran pixel patcher and it patched values. Then restarted, and only get a black screen on restart from the card. When I try to reflash to old vbios by opening GUI of ATI it says "error reading from rom". When I go through CMD window I have unlocked already and that didn't help. I am getting "adapter not found Error 0FL01". 

I have no clue HOW I did this but I realize what I believe is my error. When I downloaded the file from my buddy it was a 256mb file with a name I didn't think was clear. So I renamed the file. Somehow when I did this, (I assume) it changed the file type to "file" not ".rom" and I went ahead and flashed without realizing. 

What do I do now? I'm at a loss. Not a super computer guru, I am learning as I go...and making a lot of mistakes along the way apparently.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2018)

Change file back to .rom

Follow directions here

https://www.techpowerup.com/articles/34

For further help read this

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mining-bios-repository.237382/


----------



## paintufast (May 11, 2018)

So I want to add some more information. I am not SURE that I flashed with the wrong file. I just know that when I renamed one of the bios files, it ended up not as a .rom file. When I flashed thru the GUI of Ati Winflash it was a successful flash. Then I ran pixel patcher successfully. Then restarted. 
It doesn't work on restart, screen freezes during windows opening up. One time I got it to start up and I got into CMD line. I tried using the following CMD language

cd/ATIWINFLASH
atiwinflash -f -p 0 Moddedbios.rom

I also tried using the unlock command also, and it did successfully unlocked. 

However I am still getting the error I noted above (adapter not found Error 0FL01).

I read the links posted above to help me but I didn't see anything specifically helpful to me and this current situation. 

Final note (I am using Windows 10)


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2018)




----------



## jboydgolfer (May 11, 2018)

Somebody should start a company offering support for bricked video cards,  could make a killing


----------



## paintufast (May 11, 2018)

This is result of my dos bootable attempt. Thoughts?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2018)

paintufast said:


> This is result of my dos bootable attempt. Thoughts?



Use the -i command to identify the adapter

You need to enter the commands correctly


----------



## R-T-B (May 11, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Somebody should start a company offering support for bricked video cards,  could make a killing



It's much more profitable to buy a hardware programmer, buy them for 20 bucks as a "brick" and flash them back to new, then turn around and sell them for nearly full price.

That's how you make a killing.


----------



## paintufast (May 11, 2018)

I think I’m following the commands right, but tried a few variations to be sure...

This isn't working for me?


----------



## MrGenius (May 11, 2018)

paintufast said:


> Thoughts?


Yeah. Your "friend" fucked you. The name and extension of the file don't matter. It was recognized as a BIOS file, and that's why the flash with it was "successful". You did nothing "wrong". So...no, the file he sent you was obviously not "good". And now you're up shit creek. But...it can most likely be fixed. One way or another. The frog has the idea...


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2018)

paintufast said:


> I think I’m following the commands right, but tried a few variations to be sure...
> 
> This isn't working for me?











 skip to 4:14 that is how you enter the command correctly

But it seems you need to attempt a wire trick method, find a spi programmer or take it to a shop that can do it for you.

I hope you learned a hard lesson from this by screwing with what you don't know and not doing research in the first place.

My signature exists for this exact reason.


----------



## paintufast (May 11, 2018)

Your brutal honesty, coupled with assistance is appreciated. I will update here if I find any luck.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2018)

paintufast said:


> Your brutal honesty, coupled with assistance is appreciated. I will update here if I find any luck.



Here is 1 last guide, it seems you need to disable the write protection

Read this guide it has the error code you are experiencing.

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/amd-ati-flashing-guide.212849/

Heres the command but read that guide

*SPECIAL:* If you receive the following error "Failed to read ROM ERROR *0FL01* : press '1' to continue"

You need to unlock the rom of the chip for writing, *OR* The flash command was not typed properly and the syntax is incorrect.

Code:
atiflash -unlockrom X

If you need help ask @Solaris17


----------



## paintufast (May 11, 2018)

I am stopping for the night. I have read everything you sent me. 

I still need to try the jumper method into DOS. I did try a jumper and got windows to load with the card installed, but I think I may have removed jumper too soon. I will try again with some sleep and see if I can make more progress. 

Your help is truly appreciated. 

Do you have any thoughts on how I ended up here? Is it because the bios file I have was(is) bad? I have flashed bios before multiple times with no problems. OR if I ran into problems, I was always able to reflash back to my original. This is the first time I have found myself down this rabbit hole.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2018)

paintufast said:


> I am stopping for the night. I have read everything you sent me.
> 
> I still need to try the jumper method into DOS. I did try a jumper and got windows to load with the card installed, but I think I may have removed jumper too soon. I will try again with some sleep and see if I can make more progress.
> 
> ...



Yes you have a bad file, that's what causes cards to write protect themselves.

Go to the card makers website, get the clock speeds and find a file in the vga bios collection.

Take a picture if your specific card, and also the white stickers on it for specific brand of card you have and post them here


----------



## MrGenius (May 11, 2018)

If all else fails...http://www.overclock.net/forum/74-g...unbrick-flash-almost-any-card-amd-nvidia.html


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> If all else fails...http://www.overclock.net/forum/74-g...unbrick-flash-almost-any-card-amd-nvidia.html



I believe @Sasqui had used a flashcat or something


----------



## paintufast (May 11, 2018)

Unlockrom just gives me “adapter not found”


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2018)

paintufast said:


> Unlockrom just gives me “adapter not found”



 you are missing white stickers


----------



## paintufast (May 11, 2018)

I don’t see any other stickers on the card itself... what white stickers am I looking for


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2018)

Just do a 1:8 pin bios revert.



jboydgolfer said:


> Somebody should start a company offering support for bricked video cards,  could make a killing



I already do it, should make it commercial I guess lol


----------



## paintufast (May 11, 2018)

kastriot said:


> *Be stupid with Bios flashing your video cards*


Thank you for your help. I understand I made a mistake and I am just trying to seek out assistance to learn and get better at this stuff. I think it’s interesting and fun, but I don’t have a teacher in person holding my hand. So occasionally mistakes happen. I am very thankful for the folks taking the time to help me figure out what is going on here and what I do next.



cdawall said:


> Just do a 1:8 pin bios revert.
> 
> 
> 
> I already do it, should make it commercial I guess lol




Before I screw up anything else.
There’s two chips on back (see pic above) which is my bios chip. I believe it’s the one that is square with the board, not on a diagonal.

Second I haven’t found a clear and concise write up for a 1-8 pin reset. Do you know of a link to one? For exactly what I do, on the pc itself and in regards to power etc.

Developments.

I had putted around last night with the 1-8 pin reset. And I’m not saying that’s what did it, or not. But what I know is that I can now get windows to start up with the card plugged in.

GPU -z doesn’t the see card.
Pixel patcher says there’s values found that are “already patched”

HIWEVER. This is New. See photo.
What, EXACTLY. Should I try now?

I don’t think this is my onboard MOBO graphics right? So this is seeing the card??

Found the white sticker you were asking for. Sorry.

UPDATE:
I figured out where the 512kb file came from, and it’s not what I flashed.
Before I flashed, when I had winflash open, I clicked “save” and I saved an extra backup of the current bios in my card (trying to be careful) for whatever reason. THAT is saving as a 512kb “file” not “.rom”.
That is NOT what I clicked on when I flashed, I’m certain.
So it didn’t occur from me accidentally changing file name like I had originally deduced.

Now that I can see what the photo shows in winflash. I’m just not sure of my best course of action and I want to be positive I’m not somehow seeing my MOBO onboard graphics and I am going to screw those too if I play here.

Any advice?

So, seeing the CMD prompt and finally getting -I to work....
I am good to go right? I can flash my original backup bios back into place?

UPDATE 2: I got it to flash to my original bios but card still isn’t recognized any where on the computer. I checked pixel patcher and it says already patched. I tried to revert to pixel patcher backups and restart. Just to check. Still no luck.

I have a light at the end of the tunnel, but not there yet.

Note: I changed pics, because I realized I posted the white sticker of adifferent card briefly.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2018)

paintufast said:


> Thank you for your help. I understand I made a mistake and I am just trying to seek out assistance to learn and get better at this stuff. I think it’s interesting and fun, but I don’t have a teacher in person holding my hand. So occasionally mistakes happen. I am very thankful for the folks taking the time to help me figure out what is going on here and what I do next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Delete your gpu drivers, restore the card using the stock unmodified bios.


----------



## paintufast (May 11, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Delete your gpu drivers, restore the card using the stock unmodified bios.


So just to clarify.
Run DDU, THEN reflash to original bios? 
Then re download Radeon software?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2018)

paintufast said:


> So just to clarify.
> Run DDU, THEN reflash to original bios?
> Then re download Radeon software?


Do you have a unmodified bios As a backup?


----------



## paintufast (May 11, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Do you have a unmodified bios As a backup?


I saved the original bios on my cards before I did anything else. So yes. I saved them through GPUZ

I am concerned that my original bios file is part of my problem. I’m trying to look up the bios on tech power up system linked above. Got it down to 6 to pick from but not sure which is for sure mine.

I’m thinking that my 256 kB file may be wrong, and it should actually be 512. Another guy I work with, said that gpuz doesn’t save the complete files. And he’s POSITIVE that my cards rom should be 512 not 256

So now what...


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 11, 2018)

paintufast said:


> I saved the original bios on my cards before I did anything else. So yes. I saved them through GPUZ
> 
> I am concerned that my original bios file is part of my problem. I’m trying to look up the bios on tech power up system linked above. Got it down to 6 to pick from but not sure which is for sure mine.
> 
> ...



@W1zzard.

Do you have a dual bios card?


----------



## paintufast (May 11, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> @W1zzard.
> 
> Do you have a dual bios card?



Nope. It’s not dual bios, as far as I can tell. I cannot find a switch anywhere on it. It does have two small chips that look like bios chips on it (see photo posted a few posts above). But I don't see a switch anywhere. I have looked multiple times.

https://anorak.tech/community/t/msi-rx-580-8gb-v1/35607

Should work right?


----------



## MrGenius (May 11, 2018)

The BIOS you just flashed, according to those last pics, doesn't have a Device ID. So that's the most obvious problem. No Device ID = your system has no idea what the card is.

What is the 512KB BIOS file you have? Is it your original? Or just the one your friend gave you? Is the one he gave you supposed to be the original but modified?

There's a couple BIOS files in the unverified section that are supposedly for the card you have. One's for Hynix memory(the 113-MSITV809MH.L40 that was on your card before you just flashed it with the no dev ID BIOS), the other is for Micron.
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/198872/198872
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/197875/197875

What does your card have for memory? Hynix or Micron or Samsung? I don't suppose you know. If you attach your original BIOS I should be able to figure that much out for you. Or at least narrow it down to needing a BIOS that supports 2 or 3 brands.

BTW, 256 or 512 shouldn't matter. Attach that 512KB file and I can verify that. I bet the last 256KB are empty(all 0s).


----------



## Caring1 (May 12, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> I bet the last 256KB are empty(all 0s).


I'm sure W1zzard already confirmed that previously.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 12, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> I'm sure W1zzard already confirmed that previously.



He said it because the original poster did not catch Wizards message


----------



## paintufast (May 12, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> The BIOS you just flashed, according to those last pics, doesn't have a Device ID. So that's the most obvious problem. No Device ID = your system has no idea what the card is.
> 
> What is the 512KB BIOS file you have? Is it your original? Or just the one your friend gave you? Is the one he gave you supposed to be the original but modified?
> 
> ...



I did another flash to another backup (I had several in diff places because I had emailed them and moved between two HDD's) and the new flash DOES have device ID, that didn't fix it yet. Pic coming shortly

I BELIEVE my card is either Hynix or Samsung, but I can't be certain now. I took a lot of pics of things along the way, but I can't find one from GPUZ and obviously I can't look now. I will also attach the bios files that I think are my originals that I saved thru GPUz, standby.

it wont let me post .rom files. whats the best way to get them here for folks to see?

These two files are my original bios and the anorak modded bios. In Polaris bios editor. Does this help? 

Looks like micron memory.

UPDATE, when I do my “original” bios i am getting the version that has no device ID ETC. so that original is no good for some reason. 

Good look at another one to try, with micron memory, from the web... will update.



MrGenius said:


> The BIOS you just flashed, according to those last pics, doesn't have a Device ID. So that's the most obvious problem. No Device ID = your system has no idea what the card is.
> 
> What is the 512KB BIOS file you have? Is it your original? Or just the one your friend gave you? Is the one he gave you supposed to be the original but modified?
> 
> ...


 
The first CMD is trying to do my original bios which looks like it worked but didn’t have Device ID etc

Second photo is using the bios at the micron Link you shared. Restarting now...

CMD stuff here...

no luck on the restart. Trying to run DDU, will reflash, then re install AMD drivers and see if that helps...

Any other advice, Im all ears

It’s alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Now I have another question. When I use Radeon settings and I boost cards MHZ for memory (to 2250), my MHS doesn’t change AT ALL. 

Why? What’s the deal? 27 is way better than zero. But this card should be in the low 30s not 27mhs.

I have the same problem with my other new rx 580. (Armor OC)

So moving forward. I still want to mod these bios. I will use CMD prompt from now on as that is much clearer and you can see whats happening. I have a good backup saved (the one suggested above that I downloaded). 

I don't see a good modded version saved anywhere yet for this specific model.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 12, 2018)

paintufast said:


> I did another flash to another backup (I had several in diff places because I had emailed them and moved between two HDD's) and the new flash DOES have device ID, that didn't fix it yet. Pic coming shortly
> 
> I BELIEVE my card is either Hynix or Samsung, but I can't be certain now. I took a lot of pics of things along the way, but I can't find one from GPUZ and obviously I can't look now. I will also attach the bios files that I think are my originals that I saved thru GPUz, standby.
> 
> ...



Is this your specific card?
https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/support/Radeon-RX-580-8G-V1#down-quickguide
Didn't you learn anything from this?

Cut the crap out and leave the card alone.

Your problem is fixed, so just stop it please before you break it.

If you want to overclock use MSI Afterburner.

If you want to Mine, ask a question at the Mining Bios repository


----------



## paintufast (May 12, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Didn't you learn anything from this?
> 
> Cut the crap out and leave the card alone.
> 
> ...



I expected an answer similar to this. 

What I learned is that mistakes are costly and difficult and annoying as hell and there is a lot of risk involved. Which is why I am asking about doing things right. 

Sir, (and other sirs) I GREATLY appreciate all of your help. I would not have solved this problem without it, as you well know. 

I am mining, so I do want to mine, and I want it to be as efficient as possible. Bios modification is a good way to add speed, when done properly. I will look in the mining bios repository. 

Again, I am not going to do anything stupid and I really really truly appreciate your help. You guys rock.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 12, 2018)

paintufast said:


> I expected an answer similar to this.
> 
> What I learned is that mistakes are costly and difficult and annoying as hell and there is a lot of risk involved. Which is why I am asking about doing things right.
> 
> ...



Ok.

Is this your specific card?
https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/support/Radeon-RX-580-8G-V1#down-quickguide

These links say V1 for your bios, your Boost is 1340MHz for core, ram is 2000 (8000 effective)

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/197875/197875

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/198872/198872

These are backups.

Also, please tell us what helped fix your card too for future members.

Save 3 copies of the bios you flashed from the vga bios collection.

Change the name of 1 only, make sure .rom is at the end of it.

Since you are mining, please refer questions to here

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/mining-bios-repository.237382/


----------



## Sasqui (May 12, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> I believe @Sasqui had used a flashcat or something



That was for an 8 pin BIOS chip on a motherboard, though no reason it shouldn't work for a vcard... www.embeddedcomputers.net


----------



## paintufast (May 17, 2018)

So I haven’t wrapped this post up and for that I apologize guys. Here is kind of a summary...

I messed with the 1-8 pin reset. There are two identical chips on the back of my card and I’m not sure which is my bios chip. I tried multiple attempts at this and assuming different arrangements of the pins (ie different 1-8 variations). I got an actual small spark at one point and assumed. That’s it, I fragged this thing...

So I decided to start all over. I took my mining rig fully apart and powered and connected the card directly to my PC power supply (usually I use a secondary server PSU for my GPUs) and when I booted it up, opened winflash it displayed a Radeon Polaris 10 driver! However GPUZ, afterburner and Radeon software didn’t see the card. But I was able to open CMD prompt and perform “ATIFlash -i” and it showed my card. So I tried reflashing my original bios I had saved from GPUZ before any editing. When I did this I could see in the CMD file that it didn’t have device name etc. This is when I confirmed a tip for going forward.

***** NEVER SAVE A BIOS COPY THROUGH GPU-Z!! *****

I don’t know for sure what the issue is, but it doesn’t save a complete copy or something. 

So I got online and found a link on tech power up that had a stock bios for my exact card and memory type. (For future readers, memory type can be determined through GPUZ). So I downloaded this new “original” bios. Then flashed thru CMD window the new bios. Restarted and....

Nothing changed...I was at a loss...

THEN, I got a tip. I ran DDU, restarted, and then reflashed bio, restarted PC and then re-downloaded Radeon drivers. 

VOILA. 

I’m back in business. My “brick” is hashing away! 
Thanks everyone for the tips and advice.

Also, 

As I mentioned above, I have a second card that I messed up as well (not bricked, but not right). See link here for some light reading, if you are interested in following my saga and trying to help. Or just if you want to pop in and throw tomatoes at a newb!


----------



## Iguanasan (Jun 25, 2018)

Two things I notice in your posts.

#1 - I would never start a memory OC at 2200.  I think I've gotten one of my cards to get to 2050 with no memory errors.  My worst performer is my 480 Sapphire Nitro 8g (w/ Samsung memory!)...I have to put it down to 1825mhz for zero memory errors.  I'd start around 2000 and move up if you have zero memory errors after a few minutes or down if you have any.

#2 - Always use ATIWinflash (or whatever flashing software you use) to make your original image backup.  I don't trust GPU-Z dumps...I saw a video on what you have to do to modify them...not worth it unless you have to.


----------

